# Ladies and Gentlemen, Elvis..erm..Rick Marei has left the building



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Just wanted to note here that today was the last day for Rick and his involvement with Doxa. Really sad for me in many ways. It was through the watches that I found a real friend and through him that was was able to write 3 books and meet a whole bunch of really great people through the forum and Searaiders. It also marks the end of my involvement with Doxa. Yes I will continue to own and buy and enjoy the vintage watches and those from the Marei era, but I'd rather eat my underpants than have anything to do with the new ones or the people who are now running the business.


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

He will be sorely missed. Most are unaware of the immense contribution that he made to online watch sales. But those that know...know. A friend to me and a brother.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Onwards and upwards Pete..I'd be confident plenty of new doors will open...( that's if you and Rick want them)
Have a few quiet ones..
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## mharris660 (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm really glad I was able to purchase a Doxa under his ownership.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Thanks Rick, thanks Pete. It’s been a good run. 
All things must pass


----------



## Kansas (Feb 13, 2011)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Just wanted to note here that today was the last day for Rick and his involvement with Doxa. Really sad for me in many ways. It was through the watches that I found a real friend and through him that was was able to write 3 books and meet a whole bunch of really great people through the forum and Searaiders. It also marks the end of my involvement with Doxa. Yes I will continue to own and buy and enjoy the vintage watches and those from the Marei era, but I'd rather eat my underpants than have anything to do with the new ones or the people who are now running the business.


What is it that makes you say that about the new folks? About the new models?


----------



## ANM8 (Jul 17, 2008)

hi Pete, do you have any info regarding the new owners/models, there seems to be a lot of negativity at the mo.?


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

Whilst I'm sorry to see Rick go after all that he has done to re-establish the Doxa SUB brand I can't help but feel that there were more than Rick in the team that helped achieve that success.
Does anyone know what has happened to them as their email seems to be down along with every other form of contact - are they even still with Doxa?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

I’m willing to give the new management a chance, I’ve never experienced any problems with doxa on communications as they have pretty much always replied to me but I know a lot of people have and that was under the old management it’s only recently Rick has been vocal on here and it’s a welcome valued input 

The only thing that really rattles my cage is the heavy moderation on this forum 
I’m curious on what direction doxa is going in to receive such negative from one of if not the most respected forum member but I’m thinking and hoping it won’t be that bad surely?


----------



## Sohl (Feb 21, 2015)

The big question is how long will this thread remain before it’s also censored. Stave off the death of your brand in the West if you can, Doxa.


----------



## ie_benitex (Mar 31, 2018)

And the SUB 200 T.Graph never came! I was hopping for a 3 color release to buy and share with my 2 sons. That was the only reason I did not buy all 3 models of the 300 aqualung. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtp0615 (Aug 10, 2016)

Doesn’t sound like good news ...

I wonder when we will hear any information from the new management about the direction moving forward for the brand ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

I’m very curious to see which Swiss brand it is that Rick will be reviving next :think:


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

Think I'll be wearing my M31 later today to honor the passing of the guard. Still hoping the new team will recognize what the revival of the Sub line has done for the brand and keep it in the lineup


----------



## Formula1980 (Mar 23, 2011)

arutlosjr11 said:


> He will be sorely missed. Most are unaware of the immense contribution that he made to online watch sales. But those that know...know. A friend to me and a brother.


Pete, the book is truly wonderful! For Cousteau fans like myself, it was wonderful to see the images involving Philippe Cousteau!

As for the Intro from Rick, wow, he was truly a pioneer! I had no idea what he put at stake to get the first re-editions to actually happen! Not to mention the negativity he endured from the industry! Says a lot about him! Rick, I'm glad I'm not the only one out there that enjoys "iron onions"! Thank you so much for bringing back an old legend for me to dive with!


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words. Really glad you enjoyed it. I set out to make it different to the 40th and be an addition to it rather than an update. Yea, there really was a lot that went on bringing DOXA back to life that few people knew about. As I've said in the past, although I was upset the book never got published a year ago, I'm now so happy it didn't because it wouldn't have had Rick's foreword and ultimately I think the book is a fitting end and tribute to the Marei era.

Pete



Formula1980 said:


> Pete, the book is truly wonderful! For Cousteau fans like myself, it was wonderful to see the images involving Philippe Cousteau!
> 
> As for the Intro from Rick, wow, he was truly a pioneer! I had no idea what he put at stake to get the first re-editions to actually happen! Not to mention the negativity he endured from the industry! Says a lot about him! Rick, I'm glad I'm not the only one out there that enjoys "iron onions"! Thank you so much for bringing back an old legend for me to dive with!


----------



## Formula1980 (Mar 23, 2011)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Thanks for the kind words. Really glad you enjoyed it. I set out to make it different to the 40th and be an addition to it rather than an update. Yea, there really was a lot that went on bringing DOXA back to life that few people knew about. As I've said in the past, although I was upset the book never got published a year ago, I'm now so happy it didn't because it wouldn't have had Rick's foreword and ultimately I think the book is a fitting end and tribute to the Marei era.
> 
> Pete


It's certainly sad to see the end of an era. I think many of us thought it would always be that way. I am very glad that both 40th and 50th books were created the way you intended. What I have always enjoyed in the 40th, besides eye candy of that nature that had never been amassed on that level for the brand, is the technical info - the cataloguing of the varying design aspects of the cases, the movements, etc. It's been vital to my collecting and restoring. The 50th is a wonderful way of closing the experience that may very well be no more (only those special folk know the details, the rest of us can only wait). The pages filled with military issued items/images, production numbers, all the Cousteau related stuff, and of course, the eye candy, truly make this edition special for folks like myself. Thanks for your hard work and love of the brand! It is greatly appreciated!


----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

Thank you guys for all of the effort that you put into my favorite watch brand over the years. It would be sad to see the new owners f it up.


----------



## mharris660 (Jan 1, 2015)

I do hope I get my book, I was a Doxa fan before the Cussler stories. I have unmolested pre-war Doxas that I love. I know the book, if it ever comes will be wonderful and I hope the team who revived the brand take on a new challenge and bring back something as fun and interesting. I bought my one and only new Doxa, a 1200T Caribbean, during the Marei era and I do wear it with pride. I went with blue because, like me, it goes a little against the grain not being Orange. Someday I will get an Orange dial but I worry about the future of Doxa. As far as communication and quality of customer care during the Marei years? My watch was in my hands, to the states before dinner got cold. When it arrived it ran fast and their tech support response was in minutes. That's how you run a business. My book order? Over a month and not one response and still no tracking. That's OK though I have my Marei Caribbean and that's what's important. it runs perfectly now.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Well here's my take on it. The new guy in charge and the owners are "watch people", they are "money men" not enthusiasts or passionate about Doxa the way Rick was. If I was the owners I would have already sacked the new guy. He has been involved in the "transition" (I use that word lightly because any other one I would want to use would be censored) for months, he knew what was going to happen and the ramifications. At the bare minimum he should have had a new webpage up and running from 1st August with announcement of a new release. Maybe the T-Graph that many here have said they would buy. Some marketing BS about the new team and wonderful future etc etc. But what do we get? Not a sausage. My other take on it is that their focus is not primarily the US market, probably not even Europe. Asia is where the watch money is made. Is it the place where the SUB would be successful? Hmmmmm, not so sure. I'm not sure how many books Clive Cussler sells in China or how much the Chinese know about Cousteau or the underwater world. Of course it depends on how you market it. Maybe the SUB will be the new trendy fashion watch for the discerning Shanghai barfly. Who knows. 

In reality this forum and those who frequent it amount to a small subset of SUB buyers. Actually the forum isn't an official Doxa forum. It has no ties to Doxa at all and is just for us owners and fan boys. Maybe the new guy reads it but then maybe he doesn't even know it exists. Based on the transition performance, I don't think he is the sharpest knife in the drawer.

Also where else is there for the Doxa SUB to go? It is iconic because of the case, the bezel, the dial and the bracelet. I've said this to Rick before but I honestly think he took the brand and design to its limits. You can only add so many dial colours before people start point fingers at you. The Dirk Pitt watch is an orange dial SUB. The iconic Doxa dive watch is an orange dial SUB. Stan Waterman wore an orange 300T. Jacques Cousteu wore a Black Sharkhunter. Throw in a Gene Cernan 2 register T-Graph and you are covered. The Marei era brought out some interesting variations. For me some worked, some didn't. But that's the same with the vintage ones too. I was never a fan of the angular Aubry period SUBs. If I were the new guy and I had to release one watch. I know what it would be.......................... Lets see if he can redeem himself in my eyes


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

You will get your book. I'm not involved with the shipping but I will make you a promise that you will get your book.



mharris660 said:


> I do hope I get my book, I was a Doxa fan before the Cussler stories. I have unmolested pre-war Doxas that I love. I know the book, if it ever comes will be wonderful and I hope the team who revived the brand take on a new challenge and bring back something as fun and interesting. I bought my one and only new Doxa, a 1200T Caribbean, during the Marei era and I do wear it with pride. I went with blue because, like me, it goes a little against the grain not being Orange. Someday I will get an Orange dial but I worry about the future of Doxa. As far as communication and quality of customer care during the Marei years? My watch was in my hands, to the states before dinner got cold. When it arrived it ran fast and their tech support response was in minutes. That's how you run a business. My book order? Over a month and not one response and still no tracking. That's OK though I have my Marei Caribbean and that's what's important. it runs perfectly now.


----------



## jtp0615 (Aug 10, 2016)

Flyingdoctor said:


> You will get your book. I'm not involved with the shipping but I will make you a promise that you will get your book.


Hey Doc, are the books sold out ? I am very interested in picking one up but at this point I don't have much confidence in even receiving..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

No the books are still available. Actually it seems there are still some 40th left as well. Trying to get a payment portal link set up for it.

Because of the shenanigans with the Doxa website the payment portal was screwed but it is working now. You may have to wait a bit until it is shipped but you will get it.



jtp0615 said:


> Hey Doc, are the books sold out ? I am very interested in picking one up but at this point I don't have much confidence in even receiving..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kansas (Feb 13, 2011)

Despite all the Marei love, Doxa has had numerous QC/production issues. A number of the Poseidon re-editions have the bezel first minute marker incorrectly spaced, and customer service has not responded to contact regarding this. The spacing issue has occurred on several others, such as the internal GMT bezels, and even the misspelling of Caribbean on certain models. 

While Doxa has stayed generally true to the original spirit of the watch, quality issues have occurred that I would not expect at this price point. I would also argue that Doxa could use some updates or creativity, such as applied indexes and new hand options rather than relying almost entirely on past model renditions. Certainly he should be given credit for revitalizing the brand, but Doxa still has a great deal which can and hopefully will be improved upon.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Paul Ramon said:


> I'm very curious to see which Swiss brand it is that Rick will be reviving next :think:


Breitling could use some help...just sayin'.;-)


----------



## jtp0615 (Aug 10, 2016)

Flyingdoctor said:


> No the books are still available. Actually it seems there are still some 40th left as well. Trying to get a payment portal link set up for it.
> 
> Because of the shenanigans with the Doxa website the payment portal was screwed but it is working now. You may have to wait a bit until it is shipped but you will get it.


Thanks Doc - do you have the updated link ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ANM8 (Jul 17, 2008)

qa_ii said:


> Breitling could use some help...just sayin'.;-)


If only...I'd love to see some re issue vintage Breitlings ..but that's a whole different forum.
I was however really hoping we would get a re issue 200 T graph..:think:


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Havent got the 40th link up yet but here is the direct link to the 50th. The doxa book website link is fixed now too

https://divewatch.org/product/50-year-journey-book-by-pete-millar/



jtp0615 said:


> Thanks Doc - do you have the updated link ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

And I agree with you. Believe it or not one of the 5 degrees I have is an MBA with a specialization on Quality Management System. I used to be an ISO 9001 Lead Auditor so I know a wee bit about quality things  Some of the stuff I've seen from Doxa during the Marei era had a vein pulsing in my forehead  But I think all in all, the good outways the bad when we look back over the whole era.



Kansas said:


> Despite all the Marei love, Doxa has had numerous QC/production issues. A number of the Poseidon re-editions have the bezel first minute marker incorrectly spaced, and customer service has not responded to contact regarding this. The spacing issue has occurred on several others, such as the internal GMT bezels, and even the misspelling of Caribbean on certain models.
> 
> While Doxa has stayed generally true to the original spirit of the watch, quality issues have occurred that I would not expect at this price point. I would also argue that Doxa could use some updates or creativity, such as applied indexes and new hand options rather than relying almost entirely on past model renditions. Certainly he should be given credit for revitalizing the brand, but Doxa still has a great deal which can and hopefully will be improved upon.


----------



## mharris660 (Jan 1, 2015)

My guess is if the guy is a cost cutter he'll destroy the beads of rice bracelet. That bracelet isn't cheap and I would hate to see it go.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

I can't see a copy of the first T-Graph coming out...just can't.
Have we even a confirmed new owner?
Like a release from the person or brand that acquired Doxa?
If there is a 100% confirmation can you please advise.
All the best
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Flyingdoctor said:


> You will get your book. I'm not involved with the shipping but I will make you a promise that you will get your book.


Can you make me the same promise, Doc? Made my payment on July 2nd (I have the confirmation email) .... crickets since


----------



## Stirling Moss (Nov 16, 2015)

I just hope Rick left the building wearing one of the gold T-Graph watches.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Absolutely. It's coming. I promise. If it is any consolation. I've held back on having ones shipped to me as I need to sign and send ones to people like Dirk Cussler and Ralph Wilbanks. I want the chaps who bought them to get theirs first.



MHe225 said:


> Can you make me the same promise, Doc? Made my payment on July 2nd (I have the confirmation email) .... crickets since


----------



## cykelmyggendk (Jul 6, 2019)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Havent got the 40th link up yet but here is the direct link to the 50th. The doxa book website link is fixed now too
> 
> https://divewatch.org/product/50-year-journey-book-by-pete-millar/


Please advice when the 40th link is up

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Will do. I'll post the link here when I update the page.



cykelmyggendk said:


> Please advice when the 40th link is up
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> I can't see a copy of the first T-Graph coming out...just can't.
> Have we even a confirmed new owner?
> Like a release from the person or brand that acquired Doxa?
> If there is a 100% confirmation can you please advise.
> ...


Hey Dave, I heard this is the new owner.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Will do. I'll post the link here when I update the page.


Thanks Doc, I'm need to order a 40th as well.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

DaveandStu said:


> Have we even a confirmed new owner?


There is no new owner, the Jenny family is taking over the 'Sub Division' from Mr. Marei and his Team.

I wish them all the best of luck and look forward to the next chapter of the Doxa story.


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

CMSgt Bo said:


> There is no new owner, the Jenny family is taking over the 'Sub Division' from Mr. Marei and his Team.
> 
> I wish them all the best of luck and look forward to the next chapter of the Doxa story.


Is it simply Rick who had left or has the entire SUB Division team gone as well?
Just wondering as they were partway through sourcing a replacement 50-years book after FedEx worked their magic and damaged the one that had been sent out - and is now sat unopened awaiting instructions
Either way, it doesn't look like a smooth transition with no website, email, live chat or phone lines working!
From the other side of the fence I suppose that the Jenny family must be losing business with customers who now can't buy a SUB and may well go elsewhere in the hiatus.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

adg31 said:


> Is it simply Rick who had left or has the entire SUB Division team gone as well?


Don't know, can't say.


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

CMSgt Bo said:


> Don't know, can't say.


Thanks for clarifying, it must be me getting pedantic over grammar in my old age: 'Mr Marei and his team...', 'I wish them all the best of luck...' both plural implying that it was more than just Rick leaving the business.
Have a good weekend 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

adg31 said:


> ...
> From the other side of the fence I suppose that the Jenny family must be losing business with customers who now can't buy a SUB and may well go elsewhere in the hiatus.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have some really bad news for Rolex then about folks wanting to buy steel sports models then


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

perfectlykevin said:


> I have some really bad news for Rolex then about folks wanting to buy steel sports models then




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mharris660 (Jan 1, 2015)

interesting to note that the Jenny site is down also


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

mharris660 said:


> interesting to note that the Jenny site is down also


Maybe they were bought out by this guy.


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

DaveandStu said:


> Have we even a confirmed new owner?
> Like a release from the person or brand that acquired
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


That's the nut in the shell right there, Dave!

I've been diving with Doxas since the 70s, and over the years I have of course purchased a model almost every updated Doxa series issue though the "Marei" era. Most all of those communications and successful purchases were online. I did have occasion to call Andy for orders or repairs, and he always did great.

It's inconceivable that, in this internet age, "Doxa" - regardless of ownership - has managed to mangle the Doxa "brand" that lives and sells online in such a short time. This recent phase of going dark and ghosting is just senseless. Again, regardless of ownership.

That said, it may still have something to do with the traditional summer holiday that's been discussed on this forum previously.

Anyway, thanks Rick, for what we've had, and we'll be tracking your moves.

And thanks, Doc, for all the great Doxa info, photos and books through the years! I've learned a lot of Doxa from you.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

adg31 said:


> Thanks for clarifying, it must be me getting pedantic over grammar in my old age: 'Mr Marei and his team...', 'I wish them all the best of luck...' both plural implying that it was more than just Rick leaving the business.
> Have a good weekend
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I mentioned the Jenny family, the Sub Division, Mr. Marei, and his team in the first sentence. In the second sentence I wish them all (the Jenny family, the Sub Division, Mr. Marei, and his team) the best of luck.

So yeah, you are being _just a little_ pedantic.


----------



## MJK737 (Apr 29, 2010)

Man! I’m impatient but I also understand other cultures and respect them. The middle of summer is a big vacation time in Switzerland and other European countries. Some companies even shut their doors during this time. If I were a Swiss company going through a managerial transition and going on vacation, I’d think it was the perfect time to update my website. Chill boys and give it till mid August until you get your panties in a twist. 

Signed,

The Understanding Yank!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

CMSgt Bo said:


> There is no new owner, the Jenny family is taking over the 'Sub Division' from Mr. Marei and his Team.
> 
> I wish them all the best of luck and look forward to the next chapter of the Doxa story.


Rightio Brad,
Thanks for clarifying as I thought it was taken over by a external party.
Not remaining under same owners.
So will wait and see,like all of us with Doxa and their next phase.
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

CMSgt Bo said:


> I mentioned the Jenny family, the Sub Division, Mr. Marei, and his team in the first sentence. In the second sentence I wish them all (the Jenny family, the Sub Division, Mr. Marei, and his team) the best of luck.
> 
> So yeah, you are being _just a little_ pedantic.


Comes with my day job

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

My understanding is there was only Rick Marei working for DOXA USA. He sacked John Vargas years ago amidst some contentious statements, unless he employed someone else to help out, I don't know.


----------



## Shark300 (May 17, 2018)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Havent got the 40th link up yet but here is the direct link to the 50th. The doxa book website link is fixed now too
> 
> https://divewatch.org/product/50-year-journey-book-by-pete-millar/


Are the books still available from this link? If yes, how long is the wait to have it delivered to EU?

Thanks for the info!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

